# Video Hosting Sites for Large Videos



## Makalakumu

I'm looking to upload a large video to a video hosting site.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  Google Video no longer allows uploads.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Youtube.   Only one I know of off hand.


----------



## Steve

Youtube limits videos by size and/or time.  10 minutes max for length... can't remember the filesize off top of my head.

How long/big of a video are we talking about here?  Feature length?


----------



## Makalakumu

It's 58 minutes.  314 MB.


----------



## crushing

Have you checked out Picasa?  http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=55990

It looks like DailyMotion allows for very large videos, if you become a "MotionMaker".  I don't know what that term means, or if it requires a subscription.  http://www.dailymotion.com


----------



## Steve

maunakumu said:


> It's 58 minutes. 314 MB.


What a lot of people do for longer videos like that is to break them up into 10 minute chunks.

Silverlight is Microsoft's service that's free right now. Looks like they have no limits for length, but size per file is 104 mb, so you'd still need to chop it up a little. 58 minutes is a long video. Getting it much smaller, filesize-wise would be difficult. H.264 is a nice, clean codec that produces lean video, but even there. You can play with compression, depending upon how much movement there is in the video. Talking head, you could get away with more compression. If you have a lot of motion, however, the more heavily compressed the video, the more artifacting you'll see around the movement.

Sorry I can't be more help. I self host my blog. I wonder what the limits are for my host... hmmm... I'd be happy to try and put it up for you on a temporary basis. Don't know if it would work, but I'd be happy to give it a go. If it works, it could give you some time to find a more permanent solution.


----------



## Makalakumu

I'll consider that, Steve.  Let me see what I can do with some of the other options presented.


----------



## Marginal

http://www.blip.tv/

I see it in use more and more at least.


----------



## Makalakumu

Marginal said:


> http://www.blip.tv/
> 
> I see it in use more and more at least.



Cool, I'll check them out.


----------

